# Breeding Discus



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pick this pair up from CL on Saturday. Have not started eating but already laying eggs after 3 days in new environment!

Hoping to see some babies in 3-4 days. Never breeded discus before and did not expect this pair to be so quick at it.

Will crushed flake food satisfy the need for the new borns?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck with this! Its a fascinating process to watch!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Let the frys eat the mucus from the parent's body for the first 14 days and then start with a crushed flakes food......better lower the water level so the frys can find locate the parents.....just my 2 cents


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

I have seen the pair in person, nice pair in clear water. Wish to see the fries later on.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I would follow seanyuki's advice closely 

As I mentioned earlier, you can also try microworms as food if crushed flakes dont work out. There is also Hikari first bites, NLS pellets (for fry)...lots of options. With my Angelfish fry, I found that live food increased the survival rate and the growth rate.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Woke up this morning and all the eggs are gone. No sign of any wigglers. The parents had been guarding and fanning them for over over 2 days.

Got 6 rasbora espie, 2 black neon tetras, two cories, 2 long fin BNP and 4 other smaller discus in the same 55gallon tank. Do you think any of these are the culprits? Or, could the parents ate the newly hatched?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I blame the cories!

Actually, its very likely that the parents might have eaten them too.

I've noticed my Angels do that sometimes if they are stressed out (aka other fish in tank).

Maybe you can separate the eggs next time 

---

I've never bred Discus, but I think the experience is similar to Angelfish. I am sure you will get more advice from the many great breeders of Discus here


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't breed discus in community tanks or tanks with gravel etc. And you don't start feeding after 14 days . 5'days free swimming you feed bbs. Most people Also don't sell successful breeding pairs. Did you see pics of parents with fry on their sides? If not they are discus who laid eggs and could be a pair. Not all males are fertile. Do some reading. Raising the fry is the hard part.'


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

good luck, may buy some baby from u on the future!!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Already mentioned the part that the male might not be fertile. I read somewhere (simplyDiscus?) that fish from certain sources get sterilized before they are shipped out so that the market price stays high --> it happens more for Asian Arowanas.

Anyways, try separating the eggs next time or you can setup a breeding tank for them (29Gallon bare bottom with sponge filter + cone or something similar [you dont NEED cone BTW] would do).

you can feed bbs or mircoworms too (live food is important - as I mentioned earlier)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice pair. Maybe Hikari First Bites will work? I am currently feeding my fry cichlids first bites so maybe try first bites?


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

sometimes it takes them a few tries to get it right;dont forget their nightlight,moonlighting seems to help them with their duties during the night..seems to work for me..chillin


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Obviosuly 

Oh well. I got them at a price probably better than a non breeding pair. the gentlemen is moving north for work and don;t wnat ot leave them with his wife and kid.

I only got them last Saturday. So far it si exciting.  Obviosuly I have a lot to learn about discus.

Probably will take out the other fish. I thought the rasbora and neon will keep the tank lively and make the discus less easy to be scared.

Is it ok to keep other discus with the breeding pair? Or do they need to be alone.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They need to be alone.but you can wAit till you see the eggs hatch to see if ferte. They would go dark. If they go white then dead.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

April is right. I pulled my breeding discus out and they are in a 29 gallon now by themselves with a cone. I get as far as wigglers in there, and thats it, I haven't made it further, most likely just because. But in any case I have enjoyed the experience.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am faiarly sure that they are fertilized. Went from yellow to dark green. Does have a few white one.

All the eggs disappeared wihout a trace, except for a few spots of transparent thing, after 48 hours, I just assumed that they must have hatched and got eaten.

I been reading up on the web: hatch 48 hours, free swimming in 7 days. What happens in between? They go hiding, once source suggest that the parents hide them?

Anyway, I thing I will give them their own tank - but where? Have many tanks but no space in my house  May have to shut down other tanks if the discus venture becomes fun an dnot too much work.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

The hardest part is raising the fry 



gklaw said:


> I am faiarly sure that they are fertilized. Went from yellow to dark green. Does have a few white one.
> 
> All the eggs disappeared wihout a trace, except for a few spots of transparent thing, after 48 hours, I just assumed that they must have hatched and got eaten.
> 
> ...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

the parents move them sometimes..not hide..just move. but you would see them staring at a new spot..they wiggle. hence wigglers. if the parents arent staring at a corner or somewhere..then they were eaten.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> The hardest part is raising the fry


Second that!!! but first you gotta get that far!


----------

